# New Siberian Kitty



## savolion (Mar 11, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Picking up my Siberian in a few weeks, figured should join somewhere to tap into the collective brain of other cat lovers.

This little man isn't our first cat but my first kitten.










He is a lovely little chap, His left eye sometimes is a bit off center but the vet believes he will grow out of it.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

What an adorable little guy! Congratulations!


----------



## sasasola (Apr 5, 2013)

He's beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Welcome! He's Adorable!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Ooh how cute!!! Love that fluffy coat


----------



## Azerane (Feb 26, 2015)

Welcome, such a cute kitty, I'll bet you're excited


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Ooooh cuteness overload! Congratulations.


----------



## Marmoset (Feb 18, 2014)

He's beautiful. Congratulations!


----------



## MsPepper (Mar 26, 2014)

Welcome. He is soooo cute.


----------



## G-PEG123 (Feb 20, 2014)

Lucky! He's beautiful. I wanted a Siberian and the wait was just too long so I gave up.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

OMG how cute. Look at the size of dem FEETZZ!!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Awww...what an absolutely doll!


----------



## savolion (Mar 11, 2015)

Im so excited to pick him up, we have been up to visit him twice so far


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

He is just adorable!


----------

